# Best Linux Distro



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.
I had installed ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didnt liked it much.
I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to linux world and dont know any commands yet.
So please suggest a good linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or ubuntu 8 ?


----------



## eGlueWeb (May 16, 2008)

Depends on you.. You are asking a question like which flavor of ice cream, you will like. With windows, you only have vanilla, though in different packaging mode. It's all the same. You never tasted other flavors, because there was only available in the shop. Linux, you have to taste every flavor before settling to a distro.

I suggest Ubuntu to start with. Ubuntu can be installed in your windows just like yet another program. And it will pickup your wireless, webcam, and almost every tool all on its own. Oh yeah, sometimes wireless requires you to download the restricted drivers (which they will automatically ask you if you have internet readily available) .You can even download vmware image directly. Not sure there is a official release of 8.04 version though.

Fedora 9 is a rock solid release. Though Fedora doesn't have a strong desktop user community as much as in Ubuntu Forums, it has got years of experience. If you ever wanted live chat , go to IRC and have chat with the fellow users. You should try that too. 

If you are migrating from MacOS, I suggest you DreamLinux 3.2. It has got a similar MacOS interface. 

I personally was using Fedora five years back, switched to CentOS (not recommended for you), finally now it is Ubuntu. I am happy with Ubuntu.


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

so,@OP,u need eyecandy?go straight for opensuse,though it will be slow on older systems


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2008)

> I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.
> I had installed ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didnt liked it much.
> I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to linux world and dont know any commands yet.
> So please suggest a good linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or ubuntu 8 ?



Lets take this one by one. 



> I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.


Whats the best game out there? personally I like Chessmaster X , but Im sure people would stone me to death if I recommend it. Opinions are going to be subjective to the person using them. 



> I had installed Ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didn't liked it much.


Posting Why you disliked it might help in finding a better distro suited for you. 



> I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to Linux world and don't know any commands yet.
> So please suggest a good Linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or Ubuntu 8 ?


[/quote]
Ive said this before and I'll say it again. Mint/Sabayon  comes with alot of stuff preinstalled so definitely I would recommend it over any of the above mentioned distros. But if you dont mind downloading all of it then definitely my call would be either Hardy or F9 .Hitboxx is an experienced Fedora user and he installed F9 . Check with him for info on it. I like Hardy Personally. So there you go. My recommendation is Mint though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

@conqueror-Go for Ubuntu Hardy because it 'just works'!Fedora 9 has some issues with Nvidia GPUs as they are no drivers for Nvidia cards at present.You can get 'nv' drivers but they wont run any 3D apps like games etc.Ubuntu is more user-friendly,has better community than any other GNU/Linux distribution and suits many GNU/Linux users.
Go to www.ubuntuforums.org,type anything (any problem) in hte search box and i bet you will get a solution whereas other Distributions lack such support.IMO you should start off with hardy,customize it according to your needs.get some cool themes from www.gnome-look.org and in no time you could make your ubuntu desktop look like this-

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7697/Screenshot.png%3C/a%3E

*lh5.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCmKNmttBoI/AAAAAAAAAJk/kPOYL9eqGzo/s288/Screenshot.png

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2_320.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6795/Screenshot-1.png

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/3874_8cprp/Screenshot.png

So,u cant say Ubuntu is bad at GUI.
Your bluetooth,pendrive,webcam(most probably),almost everything will work with Ubuntu Hardy.
Go Download it (32 bit version as 64 bit may cause some problems) and enjoy the power of GNU/Linux.
If you are a gamer,keep a dual boot with XP/Vista coz there ARE games for ubuntu but cant compete with those available on Windows(Truth is bitter).
Welcome to the Linux community


----------



## kalpik (May 16, 2008)

^ +1. Go with Ubuntu Hardy if you are new to linux


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

Even experienced users use Ubuntu for it being the most pleasant,user-friendly and light OS.


----------



## sourav123 (May 16, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.
> I had installed ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didnt liked it much.
> I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to linux world and dont know any commands yet.
> So please suggest a good linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or ubuntu 8 ?



There is no such thing as the best linux distro. It is a matter of personal choice. Also keeping with the Linux culture, you are free to evaluate any of these before deciding on the one you like the most. That said, if you are a Linux newbie, then start with Ubuntu Hardy Heron. It is very easy to run and also supports a lot of softwares.

If you are in Bangalore, let me know if you need any help with your installation and others. I shall be happy to help.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

okay Thank You everyone..

What i want to know is That will it support my BSNL Wireless router?
I will download ubuntu 8 and when its complete you can help me with installation issues i occur.
I dont want to do gaming on ubuntu. What is XP for?

Regarding why i didnt liked ubuntu 7, it was the GUI and i was having some trouble installing vmware on it. This time i will straight do dual boot, or should i say triple-boot :
Win xp 
Win vista
and ubuntu
is Gnome or KDE better ? 

Downloading ubuntu now.


----------



## Dark Star (May 16, 2008)

I would say get Mandriva  


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16453_nzwjj/Desktop.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16454_kfnrc/Desktop1.png

P.S : I saw my old desktop up there


----------



## shady_inc (May 16, 2008)

KDE is my personal choice.But Ubuntu ships with GNOME.I suggest you keep both and make a decision after giving both a fair try.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

^^ 
It is not about the routers.It is the LAN card which matters and should be supported and  i guess almost all new ethernet cards are supported in GNU/Linux.You can share all your probs here
Fedora for the time being is useless coz it has no nvidia support and some minor issues are there.Wait till the new stable release of Xserver-Xorg comes out.Still i would recommend ubuntu for the reason that it 'just works'!
Don't try Gnu/Linux on VMware coz u would get the performance of the linux of 1990's.Instead install Virtualbox inside ubuntu from respositories and install vista inside it(if u dont plan to game on vista).


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2008)

If you prefer Ubuntu then go for it. But if anyone were to say that Ubuntu *is light* , then you seriously need to open your system monitor more. 



> it was the GUI and i was having some trouble installing vmware on it. This time i will straight do dual boot, or should i say triple-boot :



How did the GUI affect vmware :S ? But nonetheless enjoy your experience. Also you might want to stick with a 32 bit version. Also stick with Gnome. KDE has some weird bugs that seem to happen to me once in a while.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

@Dark star -How is Mandriva 08 ?Im thinking of giving it a try.Is it the default theme or have u modified?


----------



## shady_inc (May 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Dark star -How is Mandriva 08 ?Im thinking of giving it a try.Is it the default theme or have u modified?


He has KDE 4 in the screenie.Mandriva ships with KDE 3.5.9.But you can get KDE 4 from Contrib repos.!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

KDE4 is uber buggy and snail slow.I better stick with hardy 
Gnome is always better as compared to KDE or Xfce


----------



## shady_inc (May 16, 2008)

Buggy.? Yes.The bugger had some serious issues with my keyboard.Slow.? no way.It was faster than 3.5.9 when I tried it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 16, 2008)

^^
Try fedora 9 KDE 4,You will know!


----------



## sourav123 (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

You can easily install Ubuntu Hardy using Wubi. This is best for newbies and you don't have to worry about partitioning, boot manager etc.


----------



## Dark Star (May 17, 2008)

Who said I had KDE 4  Thats KDE 3.5.9  @Sunny: Just one word Awesome is every respect


----------



## NucleusKore (May 17, 2008)

This is the problem with linux^^^
Yes too much choice can be a problem, especially for those used to monoliths like Windows. Under the hood the fundamentals are the same more or less. OpenSuSE is nice to look at although a bit heavy on the system, not a problem if you have at least 512 MB RAM. Ubuntu and Xubuntu are light on your system. I find Kubuntu a little heavy too though not as much as OpenSuSE, but OpenSuSE is still my first choice, maybe I've just gotten used to it. Check out these posts for Ubuntu and OpenSuSE

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87383
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84586


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

well,@conqueror:get Ubuntu hardy!no more delays


----------



## The Conqueror (May 17, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> I
> How did the GUI affect vmware :S ?


I didnt liked the GUI and i was having trouble installing VMWare in it. I had kept the download of ubuntu yesterday night , but the foolish FF 3 Beta 5 corrupted the download  Now i have to install FDM and download again


----------



## sourav123 (May 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I didnt liked the GUI and i was having trouble installing VMWare in it. I had kept the download of ubuntu yesterday night , but the foolish FF 3 Beta 5 corrupted the download  Now i have to install FDM and download again



Better download using Torrent. Torrents are good for downloading large files and the in-built checsum ensures no corruption at the time of downloading. Check the below link for Ubuntu Hardy torrent:

*releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (For 32 Bit)
*releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent (For 64 Bit)


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

ok guys I have downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy.
Now i will need help regarding the installation part, such as which file system to choose, etc.

EDIT : I am installing Ubuntu from within windows ! Its so easy to install !
Will let u guys know if i face any problem


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

Offtopic : I have a document which lists the steps in the Ubuntu install procedure just in case someone needs it. 
*www.filledvoid.com/Ubuntu-install-guide.pdf
The steps are quite easy anyway.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

I dont know why but when i reboot to continue installation (Install ubuntu within windows install mode) It shows ubuntu progress bar but after a while it hangs  . Any solutions on this?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2008)

Dont't Install via wubi coz it has some problems now.Install the ideal way making swap and ext3 partitions.If u need any help,we are here


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

And it hangs even when i try to boot from CD 
and can u explain how to install the ideal way ?
I currently have the following partitions :

C : for xp
D: for vista
E: for data
and F: for ubuntu (allocated space : 30 GB)

also what is verbose install ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2008)

burn a new CD at low speeds and then try.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

Tried burning cd, installing via image, installing directly from files, still no use


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

Question 1: Where does the Live CD hang? Does it hang in functioning? Does it give you a startup screen at all? Im not sure if you can see at which process it hangs but you might want to hang out for others opinions to see if you can find that out. 

Question 2: I haven't tried the Wubi install method but is it possible to install it through Wubi using switches?

Oh and you might want to confirm the install media is working fine ? Maybe try live mode on another PC? That way we could find out if there is a piece of hardware thats acting strange.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

I found out that it doest actually hang after waiting for few min
I get this error after i wait for few minutes .

udevd-event [5750] : run_program '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit
/etc/rcS.d/s10udev : 105 : usplash_write : not found
init : rcS main process (5455) killed by SEGV Signal
init : Unable to execute "/bin/sh/" for rc-default : No such file or directory
init : rc-default main processs (6687) terminated with status 255


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.
> I had installed ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didnt liked it much.
> I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to linux world and dont know any commands yet.
> So please suggest a good linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or ubuntu 8 ?


Personally my favorite distro is Ubuntu.
But if you are a newbie try Linux Mint. It's great.
If you want eyeCandy try PCLinuxOS or OpenSUSE or MEPIS.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

^^ err. ok but can u please solve my problem?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 19, 2008)

+1 for Mandriva. I dont like Gnome personally so i dont use Ubuntu and i used Kubuntu for a while but found it to be over-simplistic just like Ubuntu. I mean, for a user like me, i like to have options clearly visible on the interface. In Kubuntu, i tried to configure desktop effects (compiz fusion) and the GUI util gave me just 3 options, very restrictive IMO. And dont know if there is any other GUI to configure it, there is no direct link on the KDE gui, thats for sure.

And as far as package management is concerned, The GUI tool for adding and removing programs in Mandriva gave me a pleasing experience. It never whined on me for any dependency issue etc, just downloaded whatever was required along with what i "ordered"  

As a matter of fact, Kubuntu's GUI package management system, Adept gave me a lot of grief. I was short on hdd space thats why i opted for Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 3.5 version cd, i have only 3.5 GB for my linux partition. After downloading and installing, knetworkmanager's config dialog for wired network config refused to open, some component was missing. I uninstalled it and enabled online repositories so that a fresh copy can be downloaded from the net if its corrupt on the cd. But after uninstalling, the option became grey and it never let me install knetworkmanager again. i tried aptget -install knetworkmanager from commandline and it told me another package name that replaces knetwork manager. I used that name and it gave some weired error message which i dont remember now. I need my system working quickly for some work, so after all this, i decided to quit using Ubuntu. I know that this could be due to i am a newbie to linux but i think thats the kind of users Ubuntu is targeted at.

Mandriva on the other hand is working very nicely within my little hdd space, has quiet a lot apps and good configuration tools, I didn't liked even OpenSUSE's config tools this much.

The only shortcoming that i see with Mandriva is that they are not giving DVD images and users without internet connection are stuck in the middle if they want more functionality than is provided on the live cd.

No offence Ubuntu users, i am just sharing what i experienced with KUbuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I want to know which is the Best Linux Distro available.
> I had installed ubuntu 7 in vmware , i didnt liked it much.
> I want a distro which has maximum Features and applications bundled and with an acceptable Good GUI as i am new to linux world and dont know any commands yet.
> So please suggest a good linux distro for me. How is fedora 9 or ubuntu 8 ?





			
				The Conqueror said:
			
		

> please go through this thread and help me with installation issue of ubuntu
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88034


My personal recomendation:

*wait*. Once Linux Mint 5.0 comes, install it via wubi[note: NOT by normal install methord]. It is expected to be the perfect all GUI no CLI good looking feature rich multimedia enabled OS around.

*otherwise:* try OpenSuSE 10.3. I know it is old now, but its always worth a try. NucleusKore can help you in every aspect of that OS. It actually discourageso) the use of commandline by having no link for the terminal; you need to use a keyboard shortcut to bring up the terminal which still looks ugly compared to the rest of the OS. Anyway, as I was saying, it contains everything for your needs, provided you have a good system.


Sunny1211993 said:


> @conqueror-Go for Ubuntu Hardy because it 'just works'!Fedora 9 has some issues with Nvidia GPUs as they are no drivers for Nvidia cards at present.You can get 'nv' drivers but they wont run any 3D apps like games etc.Ubuntu is more user-friendly,has better community than any other GNU/Linux distribution and suits many GNU/Linux users.
> Go to www.ubuntuforums.org,type anything (any problem) in hte search box and i bet you will get a solution whereas other Distributions lack such support.IMO you should start off with hardy,customize it according to your needs.get some cool themes from www.gnome-look.org and in no time you could make your ubuntu desktop look like this-
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7697/Screenshot.png%3C/a%3E
> ...


sexy **** you got there bro !


Dark Star said:


> I would say get Mandriva
> 
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16453_nzwjj/Desktop.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16454_kfnrc/Desktop1.png
> ...


is that the default interface of mandriva ?


NucleusKore said:


> This is the problem with linux^^^
> Yes too much choice can be a problem, especially for those used to monoliths like Windows. Under the hood the fundamentals are the same more or less. OpenSuSE is nice to look at although a bit heavy on the system, not a problem if you have at least 512 MB RAM. Ubuntu and Xubuntu are light on your system. I find Kubuntu a little heavy too though not as much as OpenSuSE, but OpenSuSE is still my first choice, maybe I've just gotten used to it. Check out these posts for Ubuntu and OpenSuSE
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790
> ...


yup, OpenSuSE is good, but linux mint beats opensuse gnome any day.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2008)

Me too waiting for Linuxmint 5.It is based on Hardy and has more codecs,better GUI and cool apps.Moreover,mint is always a polished version of ubuntu ,means it will perform better than ubuntu.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Me too waiting for Linuxmint 5.It is based on Hardy and has more codecs,better GUI and cool apps.Moreover,mint is always a polished version of ubuntu ,*means it will perform better than ubuntu.*


absolutely wrong. It just is easier to use compared to ubuntu. And looks better. But the performance, behaviour, etc is exactly same compared to Hardy, unless either of them has been hacked or customised.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror : it seems no one is helping you with the problem. but rather ercommending other distros. Id wait for Praka123 hes usually got a few tricks up his sleeve which would work Ubuntu. Something tells me that some kind of hardware is scaring Ubuntu or it might be a problem with the Media written. Things I would do. 

First check the md5 sum and see if the downlaoded file is good.
Try running the cd on anyone elses pc and see if they can boot
Or Try installing it on Virtualbox (This should verify that you can install Ubuntu from the media)
Install it using the actual installer rather than using wubi ( Only if you feel brave enough to attempt. Your results might vary.) 
Check into the IRC channel for ubuntu (#ubuntu) and see if someone can help you with it. 

Hope this somehow helps you in some way.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

Filledvoid : Thanks for ur help.
I have found out that i cant install linux mint neither can i install ubuntu 7.
I will try installing ubuntu 8 in my vmware and see if it works

Ubuntu 8 works fine inside vmware


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Filledvoid : Thanks for ur help.
> I have found out that i cant install linux mint neither can i install ubuntu 7.
> I will try installing ubuntu 8 in my vmware and see if it works
> 
> Ubuntu 8 works fine inside vmware


don't assume vmware to be your PC. its quite different.
post your configuration please:


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

My config :
Core2duo
1 GB DDr2 RAM
ASUS EN 8600 GT


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> My config :
> Core2duo
> 1 GB DDr2 RAM
> ASUS EN 8600 GT


details please
monitor ?
soundcard ?


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

ok :

Samsung Sync Master 740N 17" LCD Monitor
Realtek Soundcard
Creative iNSPIRE 5.1 Speakers
Logitech mouse + kb
BSNL wi-fi router
LG Lightscribe 20x dvd writer
Samsung 16x DVD combo

should this be enough?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ok :
> 
> Samsung Sync Master 740N 17" LCD Monitor
> Realtek Soundcard
> ...


first, find out your monitor's horizontal sync and vertical refresh values.
because vmware may have mixed values up.
*
and I see that you have an excellent configuration for general needs. If that is the case, Look nowhere ecept OpenSuSE, because it will run flawlessly on your system. It will never show any grudge for eye-candy, and can be used by a guy who has never seen linux before. Besides, you have NucleusKore, who can be your mentor for OpenSuSE, and he can help you do literally anything on OpenSuSE. So either look for the old digit issue near the end of last year when OpenSuSE 10.3 was given out, or get it from a friend, or download the DVD yourself.

*you can even run games like *Unreal Tournament 2004* comfortably in it at all high settings, and I can help you with that game. It runs natively on linux, and mods like *deathball*, *Tactical Ops: Crossfire*, *Ballistic*, *Duffer's golf*, *Red Orchestra*, *Jurassic Rage*, *Jail Break*, etc and the *Bonus Packs* will ensure that you are hooked to the game for atleast half an year, *so that your gaming needs will be fullfilled.(all mods above are free)*


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *
> and I see that you have an excellent configuration for general needs. If that is the case, Look nowhere ecept OpenSuSE, because it will run flawlessly on your system. It will never show any grudge for eye-candy, and can be used by a guy who has never seen linux before. Besides, you have NucleusKore, who can be your mentor for OpenSuSE, and he can help you do literally anything on OpenSuSE. So either look for the old digit issue near the end of last year when OpenSuSE 10.3 was given out, or get it from a friend, or download the DVD yourself.
> 
> *you can even run games like *Unreal Tournament 2004* comfortably in it at all high settings, and I can help you with that game. It runs natively on linux, and mods like *deathball*, *Tactical Ops: Crossfire*, *Ballistic*, *Duffer's golf*, *Red Orchestra*, *Jurassic Rage*, *Jail Break*, etc and the *Bonus Packs* will ensure that you are hooked to the game for atleast half an year, *so that your gaming needs will be fullfilled.(all mods above are free)*


Actually i wanted to use ubuntu for the *cool *themes that u can see in earlier posts. I already have opensuse10.3 disc.
Also how is CentOS ? and i am looking for a linux distro which will have a lots of themes and space for customization. Learning linux commands is not a problem coz its vacation here and i can spend plenty of time learning linux


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 19, 2008)

Use ubuntu and go to www.gnome-look.org for cool themes
All the above posted deskies are from ubuntu.CentOS is not for u and opensuse isnt so good either.Run ubuntu or mepis.Both are debain based and cool OSs.


----------



## Izzyd (May 19, 2008)

Heya all,
   Need a little advice myself. I'm want to setup my comp with a Linux partition also kinda like The Conqueror . I already have my comp set for dual boot with Vista on drive C:, XP on drive d: and the balance is drive E: for programs/data. I've got plenty of space to give up. Curious on the opinions what I should go with as a distro for simplicity  & stability being I've never used Linux and need a new hobby. Just kinda want to get my feet wet atm I guess you could say. I do know enough about comps seeing as I build custom rigs on the side and do some in home networking install also. So I guess what I'm saying is I don't need my hand held just some useful tips/info. Here is the comp setup I have currently 

Dell XPS M1530
2.0 Ghz Core2Duo
4Gb Ram
256 Mb Nividia 1440x900
200 Gb 7200 rpm drive
Bluetooth
Intel Wireless-N


----------



## ray|raven (May 19, 2008)

Themes, are for Gtk or KDE , not for ubuntu for openSUSE.

Use whatever distro you want, and get the 'cool' themes you want.

*opendesktop.org/?xsection=art

This lists themes for both kde and gtk(gnome/Xfce)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Actually i wanted to use ubuntu for the *cool *themes that u can see in earlier posts. I already have opensuse10.3 disc.
> Also how is CentOS ? and i am looking for a linux distro which will have a lots of themes and space for customization. Learning linux commands is not a problem coz its vacation here and i can spend plenty of time learning linux


*OpenSuSE can use all the ubuntu themes
*And more. It has excellent support for both KDE and Gnome, maximum eyecandy with its special slab menu for gnome
* 
CentOS is not for Home Use
*Possibilyyour dad may like it. It is only for industrial use where maximum security, maximum reliability, minimum distraction and total control is nessassary. It needs a very skilled administrator to utilise its full potential.*

OpenSuSE can be customised more than ubuntu can
*Because it has some hacks on gnome to get more features like the slab menu. There are also special themes which work on SuSE but not other distros. Its naturally pretty looking



Izzyd said:


> 2.0 Ghz Core2Duo
> 4Gb Ram
> 256 Mb Nividia 1440x900
> 200 Gb 7200 rpm drive
> ...


which core2duo is it ?
and which graphics card ?


----------



## Izzyd (May 19, 2008)

If memory serves me it's the Intel T5750, and the graphics is the 8600M GT, altho come to think of it the 8400 rings a bell which would mean it's the 128Mb card, but I'm almost positive it's the 8600M. Yea I know it sounds bad but I just got it last week and made the plunge the first day setting up dual boot after wiping the drive clean of all Dell's crap software, media direct, and the reinstall Image drive.I'd check but I don't have it with me atm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Izzyd said:


> If memory serves me it's the Intel T5750, and the graphics is the 8600M GT, altho come to think of it the 8400 rings a bell which would mean it's the 128Mb card, but I'm almost positive it's the 8600M. Yea I know it sounds bad but I just got it last week and made the plunge the first day setting up dual boot after wiping the drive clean of all Dell's crap software, media direct, and the reinstall Image drive.I'd check but I don't have it with me atm.


you are the only guy I have seen who forgot his GPU's name 

anyway, since you run this config, SuSE is best for you. OpenSuSE 10.3 + Windows Vista Premium SP1 dual boot is what I recomend you.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Use ubuntu and go to www.gnome-look.org for cool themes
> All the above posted deskies are from ubuntu.CentOS is not for u and opensuse isnt so good either.Run ubuntu or mepis.Both are debain based and cool OSs.


So can  u help me install ubuntu ? Read my earlier posts, i am having trouble installing it.



rayraven said:


> Themes, are for Gtk or KDE , not for ubuntu for openSUSE.
> 
> Use whatever distro you want, and get the 'cool' themes you want.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks for the link 



MetalheadGautham said:


> *OpenSuSE can use all the ubuntu themes
> *And more. It has excellent support for both KDE and Gnome, maximum eyecandy with its special slab menu for gnome
> *
> CentOS is not for Home Use
> ...


Core2Duo E6550 is the processor and graphics card is ASUS EN 8600 GT (nvidia). I dont think ubuntu should have problems while installing on this config.

So should i Go ahead with OpenSuSE 10.3 or do some googling to overcome the error i am facing?


----------



## Izzyd (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you are the only guy I have seen who forgot his GPU's name
> 
> anyway, since you run this config, SuSE is best for you. OpenSuSE 10.3 + Windows Vista Premium SP1 dual boot is what I recomend you.



Lol...yea but with 5 comps in the house and building some more recently it's been hard to keep track of them all which is why some are getting reconfiged to be sold. Like I said tho I just got it middle of last week. Can't wait to get these other done so I can concetrate on my own stuff finally. 

Anywhoo thanks for the input. I'll have to start to do my research now.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 19, 2008)

Unfortunately , I lost my opensuse10.3 CD 
Now the only option would be  a workaround for ubuntu 8.04 installation


----------



## Pat (May 19, 2008)

I would recommend Ubuntu Hardy over Opensuse 10.3 any day! Go and have fun with ubuntu!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

> wait. Once Linux Mint 5.0 comes, install it via wubi[note: NOT by normal install methord]. It is expected to be the perfect all GUI no CLI good looking feature rich multimedia enabled OS around.
> 
> otherwise: try OpenSuSE 10.3. I know it is old now, but its always worth a try. NucleusKore can help you in every aspect of that OS. It actually discourages()



nice now that his Mint doesn't work he obviously should try another distro. If it doesn't work on one distro you definitely must try installing others. While your'e at it try Fedora , Slackware , Gentoo , Arch etc. Ok sarcasm aside. 



> don't assume vmware to be your PC. its quite different.
> post your configuration please:



It definitely is different but on the other hand it does confirm that his Media is fine . 



> and I see that you have an excellent configuration for general needs. If that is the case, Look nowhere ecept OpenSuSE, because it will run flawlessly on your system. It will never show any grudge for eye-candy, and can be used by a guy who has never seen linux before. Besides, you have NucleusKore, who can be your mentor for OpenSuSE, and he can help you do literally anything on OpenSuSE. So either look for the old digit issue near the end of last year when OpenSuSE 10.3 was given out, or get it from a friend, or download the DVD yourself.



Out of curiosity if OpenSuse wouldn't work whats your next recommendation? I'm sure that Nucleusore can solve 99% things but come on at least try to troubleshoot the problem than spam distros. He went through the hassle of downloading it. Anyway if Conqueror likes OpenSuse then please by all means go ahead and try. 

As far as customization goes any distro can be customized to an extent . I've learned that from some of Hitboxx's awesome screenshots. If you don't mind learning the commands then any Distro is as good as Ubuntu. 



> Samsung Sync Master 740N 17" LCD Monitor
> Realtek Soundcard
> Creative iNSPIRE 5.1 Speakers
> Logitech mouse + kb
> ...



The configuration is more than enough to run any distro. I'm leaning towards the wifi router causing the problem although I'm not sure. can you boot the cd with any of the wifi devices plugged in? Also you might want to check about the switches I mentioned in a PM 

/lapic 
/noapic
/noapci 

I haven't used these for any of my installs cause I have never had to. But you might check with one of the others and see if its worth the shot. 



> Just kinda want to get my feet wet atm I guess you could say. I do know enough about comps seeing as I build custom rigs on the side and do some in home networking install also. So I guess what I'm saying is I don't need my hand held just some useful tips/info. Here is the comp setup I have currently
> 
> Dell XPS M1530
> 2.0 Ghz Core2Duo
> ...



To have some fun with Linux you can run it on vmware or whatever Emulation tools you prefer, rather than actually installing it. Once you feel comfortable you can always install it later.



> Core2Duo E6550 is the processor and graphics card is ASUS EN 8600 GT (nvidia). I dont think ubuntu should have problems while installing on this config.
> 
> So should i Go ahead with OpenSuSE 10.3 or do some googling to overcome the error i am facing?



I seriously doubt either your processor or Display card the 8600 GT causing problems. I would doubt the wireless equipment but I might be wrong. By any chance do you have a tv tuner?  If you feel comfortable with OpenSuse by all means try it.


----------



## dreamzchm (May 20, 2008)

I have used Mandriva, Ubuntu and openSUSE.... all of them are good in their own league.
Mandriva wellknown for its out of the box multimedia support.you don't need to search for any dependency or app to run your favorite movie or mp3 files.all are supported.UBuntu is the community driven distro...has the largest user base, light and pretty good.I personally like opensuse for the feature set it offers and i have been using it for the last one and half years and getting no problem with it.You need to install some apps to enable multimedia. You can find all the apps if you serach through digit forum.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

Conqueror : I found this while on the #ubuntu IRC Channel.



> <shadowimmage> Hey! Anyone have ideas to fix my wireless card problem? Ubuntu fails to boot when the card is inserted when I boot, and it also won't work when I try to insert it after logging into ubuntu. Also, sleep doesn't work after update from 7.xx to 8.04



Im guessing you might be having the same problem. try booting up without your wireless card ? maybe that will tell us if it is the wireless device thats causing the problem. And if it does Im clueless after that cause I dont have a wireless device and I have no idea on configuring it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Unfortunately , I lost my opensuse10.3 CD
> Now the only option would be  a workaround for ubuntu 8.04 installation


where do you stay ? perhaps someone can give you the DVD.


----------

